# Embroidery quote I got...good?



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

I emailed around and asked these questions to embroidering businesses.

1. A quote for digitizing and embroidering?
2. Is there a minimum?
3. Is there a cost per stitch? (By the thousands)
4. Average turn around time?
5. What is the policy for fixing mistakes of the embroidering? (exp. error with stitches or if it crooked)
6. Is there a cost of color changing?
7. And are you willing to digitize and sew out a sample? 

One reply I got back was....

1. $75 to digitize
2. No
3. $8/logo per hat 
4. 2 weeks
5. We would not give you something that is crooked or doesnt look nice
6. There is not a cost to color change as long as the everything within the design currently in that color changes to the other color chosen
7. If you pay the digitizing set up charges, we always stitch out a sample prior to embroidering anything


Is this a good rate/quote????


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

As a digitizer, $75 for digitizing is too much


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Ezra4ever said:


> I emailed around and asked these questions to embroidering businesses.
> 
> 1. A quote for digitizing and embroidering?
> 5x5 or less $25, greater than 5x5 $50.
> ...


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

rlaubert said:


> Ezra4ever said:
> 
> 
> > 1. A quote for digitizing and embroidering?
> ...


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

gnizitigid said:


> As a digitizer, $75 for digitizing is too much


That's what I was thinking as well...I'll pass them by...lol


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

rlaubert said:


> Ezra4ever said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed around and asked these questions to embroidering businesses.
> ...


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Ezra4ever said:


> That's what I was thinking as well...I'll pass them by...lol


In these days you get simple logo in $10 and back logo by most $25
Thats why i said, if maximum $40 will be fine for digitizing


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

$15 Flat Rate Digitizing

john


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is this a good rate/quote????


The best way to find out if you have a good quote is to actually approach 2-3 different printing companies with the same job specs and ask for actual quotes.

That way you can see which ones are competitive and which ones have good customer service.

We're not really here to be a price comparison service and see who can post the lowest price , so it's best that you contact embroiderers directly if you want pricing from them. That way you have direct contacts when you're ready to move forward with your job.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

I just did 50 caps for a large company. I digitized a front 10,000 stitches. I digitized a left side panel 2,300 stitches. I already had their logo done which went on the right side panel.
I charged them $10 per cap including the cap. The digitizing was free w/50 piece min.
I never sent a sewout. I am very critical of my own work. I wager if they don't like the quality they won't pay the bill.
She called me to say they looked awesome.
Please don't contact me as we have enough work. I'm just showing you how increasing the order size might leave the embroiderer someplace to make some money.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

It doesn't sound like the OP was trying to be cheap, that quote was definitely unreasonable if all these other companies came in with quotes over 75% less than that. For some reason, design companies in my area, whether print, t-shirt, vinyl signs, painted signs, embroidery, or fingerpainting, are horribly expensive. It's very rare that I can get a price in-town that is less than twice the price of ordering from a company in Miami or Orlando if I need "local", or on the internet off a website like this if I don't need it quickly. I often wonder how they stay in business... some of them don't. The biggest print shop in the area died a month ago, and I believe it was due to severely uncompetitive pricing.

Also, everyone makes mistakes. I wouldn't do business with a company that said "we don't replace product because we never make mistakes", which is what it sounds like the company that quoted the OP had was trying to say. If they send a sample and then the full run looks nothing like it, then there's a serious problem there, even if it's not crooked or badly stitched.


----------

